# Diseño detector cruce cero. Dudas



## torres007 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola estoy diseñando un circuito para controlar la velocidad de unos motores, a partir de la tension de red 230V 50/60Hz. El circuito estaria formado de un detector de cruce por cero, un microcontrolador y un circuito de activacion de los motores basado en triacs.

He estado leyendo información sobre este tema de diversas fuentes y me han surgido varias dudas.

Sobre el detector de cruce por cero:

1) He encontrado dos versiones, una mediante un comparador LM311 o mediante un optoacoplador con emisor 2 leds en antiparalelo y salida transistor. Cual de los dos es más fiable y da mejores resultados?

2) De donde es mejor coger la señal de alterna de entrada? De la fase y neutro directamente, tomando la señal tal cual y evitando cualquier retraso o tomandola del secundario de un transformador, que será mas seguro.

Agradecería cualquier ayuda sobre el tema. 

Saludos,

Carlos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2008)

Si la tomas directo desde la red, tendras una medicion mas exacta pero tanto asi mas peligrosa.
desde un transformador, se puede modificar la freuencia, entre otros factores, pero es absolutamente mas seguro.
como comparador el lm311 funciona bien, pero deja algunos margenes pequeños de error. el tema de los diodos en antiparalelo, o diac luminoso, o diodo bicolor, es buena, pero t da 3 parametros, cuando brilla 1 color, el otro, o ninguno, los cuales debes ajustar perfectamente, para evitar el error.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya que utilizas un micro yo haria lo siguiente.

conecto un puente de diodos con una resistencia de 470K directamente a 220V, y la salida del puente la introduzco a la entrada del pic, la cual llevara un zener de 5v1, o bien un diodo con conexion a +, con objeto de limitar la tension maxima que reciba el pic.

Veo que vas a controlar la velocidad mediante PWM. No habia visto en ningun lado este sistema de regulacion, yo tenia previsto en un futuro realizar el mismo circuito.
Creo que regulando de esta forma el motor sufrira menos que el sistema de control  de disparo por angulo de  fase.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2008)

Usando un microcontrolador da igual de donde tomes la referencia (pero es mas seguro del secundario del transformador) porque la diferencia de fase es una constante y eso se tiene en cuenta a la hora se largar el pulso de disparo.

Lo unico que tenes que hacer es tratar que ese pulso de referencia sea lo mas estable posible respecto de las variaciones de tension en linea.
El retardo no importa, es una variable de calibracion.


----------



## torres007 (Jun 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las contestaciones. 

Voy a pedir los componentes para realizar estos montajes y el que de mejor resultado utilizaré.

PD. Que casualidad todos "paisanos" mios. Yo soy de Santa Fe en Granada, España jaja.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 17, 2008)

Ten en cuenta la relacion de transformadorrmacion de dicho transformador.

Si utilizas un transformador de por ejemplo 12V. este tendra una relacion de 18:1
ahora si tu circuito detecta que hay un 1 cuando tienes 5V, resultara que lo que tienes en la red son 90V. 

Si lo obtienes a traves del transformador, deves de utilizar un operacional o bien un simple transistor, ya que con solo 0,6V te cambiara de estado.

Para obtener la señal del transformadorr pon un diodo rectificador despues del puente de diodos, y acontinuacion tu condensador de filtro. De esa manera en el anodo del diodo tienes una señal pulsante de 100 hz, y del catodo obtienes la alimntacion para todo el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2008)

Esto tal vez te sirva, en este caso esta conectado a la linea de alimentacion, pero nada impide conectarlo luego del transformador.


----------



## torres007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bueno señores, acabo de realizar las pruebas con resultados satisfactorios. Al final utilicé detector de cruce por cero mediante un circuito basado en optoacoplador y le conecte la salida del transformador de la fuente de alimentacion del circuito, que tiene a la salida 6VAC. Mediante un micro realizo el retraso correspondiente al angulo de disparo de los triacs. El circuito de salida es el tipico formado por un optoacoplador salida triac, un BT136 y snubber.

Ahora mismo lo he probado solo en casa con una bombilla de 60W, la semana que viene probaré con motores de AC de 80W, a ver que tal.


----------



## catjosep (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un pequeño problema con mi circuito de cruce por cero. En el laboratorio de mi universidad había probado el circuito con un generador de funciones y funcionaba a la perfección. Ahora lo estoy probando con una trafo de salida 30 v de pico, el problema es que la resistencia de 270 se calienta muchisimo hasta casi llegar a quemarse y la salida no obtengo pulsos de 5 voltios sino de 3 voltios y aparte muy feos. He probado de cambiar la R de 270 por una de 1K y de más potencia y todo sigue igual. En principio yo he calculado lo siguiente para la resistencia de entrada al opto:
Ifmax=100mA;Vinmax=30V;Vf=1,4
I=(Vin-Vf)/R => R=286=270

Por cierto el opto es un TIL111 y el transistor un BC547

Agradecería alguna ayudita, ya que ahora estoy en Perú para montar mi proyecto y necesito que funcione lo más rápido posible

Vuelvo a ser yo, parece que he avanzado un poquito, ahora ya visualizo correctamente los pulsos de salida. Pero cuando conecto la tierra del circuito de la foto que hay a continuación la salida vuelve a ser desastrosa. Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando


----------

